# Cub 2005 pricing complete



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I attached a price list for the entire Cub product line for 2005
which has both list and net pricing. See the attached thread and
scroll down a little. I hope someone will find this useful 


http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7949


Ducati


----------



## DenRS (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for the price list on the cubs. 

I definitely don't want to pay retail, but my haggling skills stink. Is 10% over dealer net like a slap in the face or is it a good place to start haggling. I guess what would be a fair price to offer for a GT 2550 or a GT3100 with a 50 inch deck. Seems like a lot of people here get great deals on the new cubs.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

10% over the dealer net is too low I would say.....20% off of list is the max you will get, and most likely wont get that without a qty purchase.....

Good luck either way and hope you land a Gt3000 series machine

Ducati


----------



## DenRS (Dec 11, 2004)

Cool thanks.


----------

